# Meeting of the 475 Fighter Group "Planes of Fame" Air Museum



## ontos (Apr 8, 2012)

Saturday my daughter and I went to the gathering of the 475 Fighter Group at the Planes of Fame Air Museum in Chino. We met Wheelsup (Brian) there and had a fantastic day. The lecture was given by four of the P-38 fighter Pilots of the 475th and one Crew Chief. I can't think of the words to describe what we felt listening to the events of the war as told by the pilots who were there and flew the missions, I guess what was really eating at me was the knowledge that these great men of a heroic generation are rapidly leaving us along with their stories and words of the past. After the lecture we went out to watch a fly over of the P-38 "Honey Bunny". 

After a few photos of the P-38 (123 of them) we again met up with Brian and Greg Pascal. Greg was ever so kind as to give my daughter and I a personal tour of the hangers and area, it was absolutely fantastic, Greg is a very informative and makes a great guide, he explained everything and more about the aircraft , engines and history of the Planes of Fame Museum. OK, I will stop all this jabbering and get to the pictures.

I just received a new lens in the mail on Friday and had a great chance to test it out, so I did get a lot of bad shots but also some good ones,. Cheers


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

Great pics!!! Did you and Wheels get a pic together?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2012)

Great pics Merv, and sounds like it was a great day out.


----------



## ontos (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, it was a great day, it is one thing to just walk around the planes and look at them and another to have someone there who can tell you the history of the aircraft and the building of it or restoration. 

Njaco, you know I never even thought of getting pictures of us. I was just so focused on the tour and aircraft, that is pretty lame, I wish I did. We'll be at the Chino Air Show on May 5-6 so I'll get some shots then if Wheels is willing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent shots Merv, and I'll bet it was moving to listen to those fellows tell their tales. I have met a few since I have started going to shows and I enjoy it very much. Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool shots Merv!


----------



## ontos (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Aaron and Gnomey, I hope to get more shots at the air show next month, first I'll have to clear my memory card


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice pics! 

I am planning to be there on the Saturday of the show.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely captured, Merv. We should try and get a Chino meet up at some point. I will be there on Saturday. I know Beau was thinking about going as well. I haven't seen Wheels in quite a while. I have plenty of camera gear and friends that can get a shot of all of us.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2012)

Great shots.


----------



## ontos (Apr 11, 2012)

That sounds great Eric, I did plan on Sunday but I will more than gladly change it to Saturday. I am looking forward to it


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

They have me working both days but I should be able to find time to get a group photo.


Wheels


----------



## ontos (Apr 11, 2012)

Great Wheels see you there.


----------



## GregP (Apr 13, 2012)

As an interesting aside, we were frantically trying to get 23 skidoo flying, but just couldn't make it, so we flew Honey Bunnie.

We DID fly 23 Skidoo late Saturday afternoon about the time the museum closed! Go figure. Here we are 70 years later and the crew chief is STILL the critical factor in flightworthiness!

At least the port engine is freshly overhauled now and the oil leaks are buttoned up on the right engine. We'll overhaul it next summer.

Great to see Ontos and Wheelsup! Come see us again guys. I KNOW Wheelsup will, because he is now a Chino volunteer, too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

Top stuff Merv...


----------



## Messy1 (May 14, 2012)

You guys on the West Coast are so lucky when it comes to the number of airshows you can get to during the year. Very jealous.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I agree... (


----------

